

How being an unemployed drunk made for the most compelling pitch - nickler
http://www.lastcalldrink.com/learn-more/

======
paulhauggis
it was more than that. The guy put on a very good pitch. He knows how to
market himself and is product very well.

~~~
nickler
Absolutely, and for his product a great approach. Classic scenario of under
promise, over deliver.

